# 43 and pregnant(!)



## Maturemom12

Hi all! New to the site. I'm 43 and just got pregnant naturally. i'm 5w4d. We tried unfreezing my eggs from my 30's and although a few made it to day 3, they all arrested after. then we were about to try natural cycle IVF. The morning of my first appt with the RE for that, I felt weird, took a test and lo and behold it was positive! I crumbled to my knees. The only thing i did differently that month of trying was use baby aspirin (as prescribed by my RE to begin natural cycle)! I got my golden miracle egg. I'm so happy!!!!!!! And of course anxious about everything. But I have a good feeling :)


----------



## Wobbles

Congratulations <3

Welcome to BabyandBump x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! Congratulations :)


----------



## amytrisha

Congratulations & welcome! :D


----------



## Maturemom12

Thanks everyone! I'm super excited:happydance:


----------



## dizzy65

Congratulations!


----------



## gregoryrevill

That is great news for you family. I was in the same situation. Congratulations!


----------



## Noelle.

Congratulations hun. X


----------



## Groovychick

Welcome. :)


----------



## Regin7

Congrats, hun! And welcome to this board! 
Wish you and your tiny pea all the best in the world. It's always so nice to read such news. I'm a 42 yo mother of ivf boy. With a long infertility struggling history.
Waiting for updates, hugs x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

AWESOME!!!!! congrats :) I love your display picture.


----------



## drcaldwel

Congratulations)) So happy for you!


----------

